# Conversion of vehicle to LPG



## hsjnlssmith (Feb 13, 2013)

When we moved to the Netherlands (The Hague) this past fall, we brought over one of our vehicles. An SUV. I was looking into having an LPG conversion done on the truck but was not sure if it was a good idea or not. From a cost point of view, it seems that I would make back the initial investment (2800 euros) within the 1st year to year and a half. So that is good. However, I am not sure if people here in Holland that have done this to their car have had any bad experiences (safety, access to stations that sell LPG, equipment failure etc...).

Any experience out there?


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Done it before with my cars. Typically any car can be converted, however the older the car the more trouble you can expect (best is build in from new), also make sure your car has a hardened cylinder head. An engines running on LPG can get hotter then normal fuel. LPG available throughout Europe without issues.






Actually in


----------

